# Daisy's annual checkup didn't go so well



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

During her annual check up this morning, the vet discovered two areas of growths he is concerned about -- a cluster of growths under one of her eyelids (they are bleeding a bit) and a long-standing lipoma that has decided to grow a worrisome node.

So he wants to remove both. He will need to remove a small part of her eyelid  

He left open my option for a pathology test. I'm not sure I want to know. What would be the purpose or the benefit?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so so sorry your girl has these problems. 
I hope and pray the surgery goes well and she recovers very quickly.

Re: the path report. If it is benign you will have a load of worry off your shoulders. If not, perhaps you could explore some more reasonable options for her. I know I couldn't afford chemo, but maybe there is something that might help and be less costly. Could you discuss this with your vet?

However if it is not benign and you know that is a scenario I dread. I am glad I didn't know about Copper's cancer until 2 days before I lost him. He went peacefully and we didn't spend out last time together with a cloud over us. He had a worrisome growth or three late in his life, but he was not a candidate for surgery by then so managed to put it out of my mind.

Boy - I guess it really boils down to I don't know.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're going to have them removed, definitely have them tested (unless the cost is prohibitive). If they're negative, then that's a load off your mind. If they're positive for something, then you can plan better. Sorry to hear Daisy has some scary lumpies. They all seem to get them as they get older. Typically, they're harmless.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, I sure hope she's okay.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Sorry Daisy needs this done. Not sure what I'd do regarding the pathology. I might lean towards getting it done, I kind of like to know what I'm dealing with. I think though I would ask my vet what he suggests. While at times I tend to want to do tests and treat everything aggressively, he helps me see the big picture and what is best in the long run for my dogs. Good luck and I will be sending good thoughts that all turns out well for your Daisy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> If you're going to have them removed, definitely have them tested (unless the cost is prohibitive). If they're negative, then that's a load off your mind. If they're positive for something, then you can plan better. Sorry to hear Daisy has some scary lumpies. They all seem to get them as they get older. Typically, they're harmless.


Good advice here. Hope all checks out ok with Daisy.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey Jo

Continuing support and good wishes.

I keep remembering all the other times she scared the crap out of us. Let us pray this will be another!! 

Chin up...stay strong and we are always here to lend an ear.

((((((((())))))))))))
Vic and Buddy


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Me, too. Sorry about the situation, and I don't know if I would rather know or not if it were cancer. If you will worry all the time, knowing is better. If you are a glass half full kind of person, don't do it.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck and so sorry to hear this...i hope the results come back clear for Daisy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry about the worrisome checkup. For me, I would definitely want them tested. I'm a super worrywart and would worry as much not knowing as knowing. Plus, even if positive, there may be therapies that would extend a quality of life and prevent any suffering on her end. Know that she's in our thoughts and prayers that this is one more " let's scare Mom moment" with a very benign outcome.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to read this news about Daisy. I'm with the others in think the path report would at least let you understand what is going on with your sweet girl.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going your way. I would be torn about the path test too.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I will keep you and Daisy in my thoughts and prayers. I would do the path report.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Hugs to you and Daisy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am torn, I am going through this with Frankie.
My vet found a mass on his spleen, his liver levels are high, but I want to just keep him comfortable in his home. He has been threw so much. My vet thinks it is cancer









Jo Ellen, sometimes you have to follow your heart. That being said, I would have the pathology report done. We did all the test for Dylan except the MRI, we just decided to stop and enjoy whatever time was left.
Prayers for Daisy and you. Hugs
June


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thoughts to you and Daisy!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Ugghh, I'm sorry to read this news about Daisy. Hopefully this was caught early and is benign. If the cost isn't too high I'd get the path report to ease the worrying.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Miss Daisy delights in scaring the crap out of us, doesn't she? Sending prayers and sparklies that it all turns out okay.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Jo Ellen said:


> So he wants to remove both. He will need to remove a small part of her eyelid
> 
> He left open my option for a pathology test. I'm not sure I want to know. What would be the purpose or the benefit?


This is so hard and I'm so sorry. 

What is the purpose or benefit of the pathology report? Because you might get good news!

Almost 7 years ago my Charlie had a growth removed from his eyelid. It was benign and his eyelid grew back so that I can't even find the spot. We had a veterinary ophthalmologist do the procedure, which may have made a difference.

Charlie also had his spleen removed a few months after the eye surgery. That, too, turned out to be benign, and Charlie is still with us at almost 13. We had some very rough months, but the payoff was several more happy years with my boy.

Wishing you and Daisy the best of outcomes and happy times together,
Lucy


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry that you're going through this with Daisy. Not sure what I would do, but want you to know that you're both in our thoughts and prayers as you go through this scary time with your girl.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry....  

It sounds like they could be just old age warts that they do get... but having to remove part of her eyelid... I can't imagine going through this. All my best.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this. If it were me I'd get the pathology done if you get the removals done. Ask the vet how painful it will be for Daisy to get part of her eyelid removed too. That might factor into your decision. If it causes pain or irritation, will she need daily eye medication? Those are the things I'd ask first.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Poor Daisy! Was the eyelid tumor big enough that you noticed it before? If not, I'm sure her doc will only have to take a tiny piece of the eyelid with the growth. You have to take any eyelid margin associated with an eyelid tumor so it's always better to take them off sooner rather than later. The good news is that these are almost always benign!

The lipoma I would leave up to your vet's discretion. If it looks odd then I'd have him send it in. If it looks like a normal lipoma and he's comfortable that it's just a lipoma, then I wouldn't. I'm sure it's benign too, but you may as well take it off if she has to go under for the other anyway.

The good news is that neither of these surgeries should be as bad as your ear and knee experiences! She might have to wear a cone if she wants to rub at the eye, but the eye should heal quickly.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone 

IowaGold, NOTHING could be worse than that last go around with the ear hematoma. That was excruciating for both of us.

I noticed yesterday one of her eyes had a small bit of bloody discharge. I didn't notice the growth under the eyelid, hadn't even thought of something like that being the cause. It was worse this morning, the discharge, so I brought it up at the vet. I thought maybe it was from when I poked her in the eye a few days ago. Almost always benign, that's good to hear.

I wish she would stop doing these things in the middle of summer. She missed most of her fishing season last summer because of the ear hematoma. I don't want her to lose this one too 

Edited to add...

When the vet lifted up her eyelid to look underneath with the little light, there are actually several growths going on there that were easily visible. It's a cluster. Still think it's benign?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I would have them tested. These lumps and bumps so often are nothing, I'd want to get that load off my mind. If it turns out to be something.. well at least you have all the information to make an informed decision and plan about how to move forward. Big hugs Jo!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry you and your girl are going through this. I would get them tested because I'm the type that would worry forever even if I didn't know. Best of luck with whatever you decide. Keep us posted and we'll be praying for you!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear that this stuff is going on with Daisy..praying that it all turns out ok. Hugs to you and pets to Daisy xxoo


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry Daisy and you are going through this Jo Ellen, only you can decide whether to have the tests done but I know that I would rather have them done and know for sure what I was dealing with, than worrying thinking the worst but not knowing. sending hugs and good wishes you will both be in my thoughts.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I would have them tested. These lumps and bumps so often are nothing, I'd want to get that load off my mind. If it turns out to be something.. well at least you have all the information to make an informed decision and plan about how to move forward. Big hugs Jo!!!


What she said !! 
Erin had part of her eyelid removed you, but you could never even tell.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to see this - personally I would need to know what was or wasn't happening, but everyone is different.

Sending good wishes for Daisy and you


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jo Ellen.....so sorry to hear this about Daisy. I'm with the others, I would have them tested for peace of mind. They could be absolutely nothing but if they aren't, then you can do what is required for Daisy.

Crossing my fingers for Daisy that it is nothing serious!!!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> When the vet lifted up her eyelid to look underneath with the little light, there are actually several growths going on there that were easily visible. It's a cluster. Still think it's benign?


Probably. Eyelid tumors often are "cauliflowery" (lots of little bumps coming from the same spot). By all means, please send it in, but don't lose sleep waiting for the results!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wishing you the very best of luck for whatever you decide.


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)

Jo Ellen, please tell Daisy to knock it off! She's worrying us sick!

BTW, Rooney just mailed her a salmon so be on the lookout for it in the mail.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Jo so sorry to hear this about Daisy but i like most of the others would want to know.
I have had a few dogs with lumps removed including my Daisy and they were bengin.

These dogs just love to worry us sick 

Hugs to you and Daisy


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

So sorry to hear this about Daisy's checkup. If it were me, I'd have them tested. Hopefully, they'd come back benign and you could sigh a huge sigh of relief. If not.... Well, I've always found the knowing is a lot better than not, even if it's bad news. But that's just me, we all handle things differently. I'll say prayers for you and Daisy.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, Jo! I just saw this. Daisy, really - stop worrying us so!!!! 

I think I know you well enough to know you'd kick yourself many times over if you don't get the biopsies done.

I like what everyone is saying with their experiences and Daisy is seriously so strong. I just so hate it when these kind of things happen - such a worry. Then we obsess and ponder and obsess and ponder. 

I'd get the path lab reports done and dat iz dat. dat iz wot i wud du. When is the surgery scheduled?

Give that big beautiful girl and huge hug from her auntie Cindy and her angel Dukee and baby boy Coley. And................BREATHE!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Bless your heart...risking bad news is tough.


Woke up thinking about you and Daisy. John...Buddy wants to know if you have any hextra sammymom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Daisy*

JoEllen

Sorry to read that Daisy has to have an operation.
I know that if it were my dog we would not do chemo, especially on an older dog. 
If it isn't cost prohibitive and it would put your mind at ease to have them biopsied, I would. 
I know I will praying for you.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, no! I'm so sorry Daisy is getting scary lumps and bumps. I too think you should get them tested. In the long run it's probably better knowing than not knowing and worrying about it.

Fingers crossed for the lovely Daisy!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Daisy's check-up. 

To be honest, I am not sure what I would do. I could make a case for either side......


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry she has growths that are worrisome and good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Bob Dylan said:


> I am torn, I am going through this with Frankie.
> My vet found a mass on his spleen, his liver levels are high, but I want to just keep him comfortable in his home. He has been threw so much. My vet thinks it is cancer
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am so sorry about Frankie. OMG..how do you get through it?
My prayers are with you.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

mybuddy said:


> Hey Jo
> 
> Continuing support and good wishes.
> 
> ...



ditto........we're here
beth, moose and angel


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Daisy having to have surgery, I know it is worrisome not knowing what might be going on. I would want to know if it were my dog just in case it was not good news so that I could then have a plan of action in place. But like others have said, so many times these things are benign and then you will have that weight lifted off your shoulders if that is the case. Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers for both you and Daisy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to schedule the surgery in 2 weeks. We're going to do a lot of fishing between now and then 

I'll do the pathology. thank you everyone for your thoughts on this. I'm not sure what I'll do if it comes back positive but not going to think too much on that unless the time comes.

She's always fine. I'm sure she will be this time too, she's got a lot of fishing yet to do


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry. I wish that wishes would make it all go away. If it were me I wouldnt want to know I dont want to know if I have something major going on. Live each day to the fullest make memories cause they will last a life time. If you know it is something that you can not fix Daisy will pick up on your sad feelings and she doesnt want you to be sad.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Daisy is so beautiful, and she radiates peace and love. Max and I both have a crunch onna da Daisy, you know. She's fine, I just know she is.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

kan da daisy stil gow on da hippe bakashun bout dis?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to read this, it will be a long two weeks...I'm glad you are having it tested. Lots of strength!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jo Ellen,

I pray that all goes well with Daisy. As much as we don't want to anticipate pathology reports I think it is important to know one way or the other what is going on. I will be thinking of you both throughout.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Daisy pupper, I hope more than I can say that your lumpies and bumpies are 100 percent benign. You are the best fisher girl, and we want you to stay well.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Awwww Daisy we are praying that all goes well for you. I hope and pray that benign it what your lumps are. WE LOVE YOU!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree. Have it tested. I hae had lumps for honey tested 4 times and only once was it not good---the mct removed from her leg 2 years ago. But it was a big relieve knowing all the others have been "nothing>'

good luck for you girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If you have them tested then you know what you are dealing with...sometimes the result will tell your vet to go back and try to take more,etc. Me, personally, I want a name on it, so I can make an intelligent, informed decision in the future.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am in the minority, in the "what you don't know can't hurt you" camp.
But I'm not really facing the situation.
Hope it all turns out OK for Daisy


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Jo Ellen, How is Daisy? I will keep her in my prayers. ((HUGS))


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is good, today  Her eye is better from the steroid drops. Honestly, I'm more concerned about the lipoma that's changing. I have a call in to her vet today to ask some questions. I need a little bit of time to prepare for this, want to know how much time is advisable or what we can do about that lipoma that's not quite so invasive as surgery. Aspiration perhaps? They seemed to discourage that approach, said it was just better to take it out completely because aspirating isn't very reliable ??


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy is good, today  Her eye is better from the steroid drops. Honestly, I'm more concerned about the lipoma that's changing. I have a call in to her vet today to ask some questions. I need a little bit of time to prepare for this, want to know how much time is advisable or what we can do about that lipoma that's not quite so invasive as surgery. Aspiration perhaps? They seemed to discourage that approach, said it was just better to take it out completely because aspirating isn't very reliable ??


I've never heard of aspirating a lipoma other than to get a few cells for testing. I think surgery is your only option. Especially if it's changing-you want to make sure you get it all.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad your girl is better today. I hope your vet will have more good news for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just checking in to say I'm thinking of Daisy and hoping all goes well.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jo Ellen, So sorry that you are going thru this with Daisy. 

If it were me, I'd be nervous of the test results too, but in the end I'd have to know. Keeping Daisy in my prayers. I hope everything turns out to be fine.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Talked to Daisy's vet today. She said she's most worried about the cluster of tumors under her eyelid, they do want to take those out right away, strongly advised against waiting much longer. That alone concerns me very much. 

So I scheduled her surgery for July 14. 

I do want to say though that Daisy has come through so many things. She's scared me half to death many times only to come back 100% with a positive prognosis. This time will be no different. I'm not going to think about cancer until I know for sure that's what we're dealing with. For now, it's just a few bumps that need to go. 

We're pro's at surgery now LOL ... just a few days off routine and we'll be back to fishing


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> So I scheduled her surgery for July 14.
> 
> I do want to say though that Daisy has come through so many things. She's scared me half to death many times only to come back 100% with a positive prognosis. This time will be no different. I'm not going to think about cancer until I know for sure that's what we're dealing with. For now, it's just a few bumps that need to go.
> 
> We're pro's at surgery now LOL ... just a few days off routine and we'll be back to fishing


I hope that having the surgery scheduled and a plan in action helps with your nerves.:crossfing

I/We need some more Daisy fishing photos to lauch and coo over when you get a chance. Daisy sure does focus on those fish. Amazing. and good looking too BTW.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> I've never heard of aspirating a lipoma other than to get a few cells for testing. I think surgery is your only option. Especially if it's changing-you want to make sure you get it all.


The vet said they could aspirate the lipoma on her back end to check for cancer cells, but that it wouldn't be definitive at all as far as detecting cancer, kind of depends on what you get with the aspiration or where the needle goes. Maybe aspiration isn't the correct term, but I think I've heard that come up here several times with lipomas -- as a way of testing to make sure they aren't cancer. Maybe I'm confused : 

Removal is best, yes, if there's any question. Daisy has many lipomas, has had for years -- this is the first time there's been a question


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Ill be keeping you and Daisy in my thoughts JoEllen. Nothing but positive thoughts from NJ...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> The vet said they could aspirate the lipoma on her back end to check for cancer cells, but that it wouldn't be definitive at all as far as detecting cancer, kind of depends on what you get with the aspiration or where the needle goes. Maybe aspiration isn't the correct term, but I think I've heard that come up here several times with lipomas -- as a way of testing to make sure they aren't cancer. Maybe I'm confused :
> 
> Removal is best, yes, if there's any question. Daisy has many lipomas, has had for years -- this is the first time there's been a question


Copper had quite a few aspirations of lipomas, suspicious masses and lymph nodes. They were done by an oncologist specialist to check for cancer cells. It cost a fair amount, but I remember one mass on his chest was thought to possibly be a mast cell tumor, but was "just" a mass of infection and it did clear up completely with antibiotics and medicated shampoo.

I suppose they could miss the "just right" portion of the mass, but I was always told it was a good diagnostic tool. Scratch head.

His journey with specialist and the forum started with a scheduled surgery to remove a mass with multiple nodes from his front right underarm. The presurgical blood test lead to an ultrasound and dx of splenic tumors and I joined the forum for help! Which I got in buckets. We never did take that mass out - it was later determined by aspiration to be a lipoma and could safely be watched since surgery and recovery by then was a little chancy with him.


----------



## MicheleKC87 (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm praying that everything is ok with Daisy. God bless!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

The late, great Winnie-the-Pooch (my golden-collie mix) had a growth removed from inside her eyelid at 11 years of age. At the same time, she had a large cyst removed from the top of her head. She came through surgery just fine - made sure we had blood work done before hand. That tumor was a melanoma. The vet did a great job. He had to remove a small piece of the lower lid, but you really couldn't tell afterwards unless you looked closely. She did look like Frankenpup for a while, though.

I'll be thinking of Daisy and sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That Daisy is a trooper and will be fine in time for lots of fishing this season. She is such a great dog and lucky to have such a loving mommy.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Frankenpup? LOL ... oh joy :


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

My daisies are all blooming so that must be a good sign for your Daisy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just take Daisy fishing and enjoy life. HUGS & Kisses from NJ!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

My Gerberas are blooming, too! And they're a lovely creamy goldish color, so I think we'll take that as a sign that Daisy will soon be blooming as well!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. This is going to be another one of those times where I raise all this fuss and then have to come back here and tell you Daisy is just fine afterall. 

That's our style :bowl:


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope you are exactly right, Jo Ellen. Enjoy your fishing excursions Daisy!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Yep, that is exactly what we want to hear. That ALL is WELL!!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Thanks so much everyone. This is going to be another one of those times where I raise all this fuss and then have to come back here and tell you Daisy is just fine afterall.
> 
> That's our style :bowl:


 Okay, then. That's what I'll be looking for! You're so right and isn't it wonderful to be so wrong!?! lol That makes no sense but I think you understand me, Jo. haha


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Hope that you are wrong again and will be keeping fingers crossed


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Thanks so much everyone. This is going to be another one of those times where I raise all this fuss and then have to come back here and tell you Daisy is just fine afterall.
> 
> That's our style :bowl:


Exactly what I'm praying for. Hugs to you both!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Praying that Daisy's surgery goes well and that you will back fishing soon....


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Checking in just to let you know that Buddy and I are always thinking of ya!

Talk soon :--heart:


----------

